# Minidreams Inc.&MR.ORTEGA JR XIA 68 Impala



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! Last week I Had asked Mr. ORTEGA a few days ago about somr stuff that he had posted and he said none was for sale but he had a few junk bodies that i could part out to help me turn a 67 to a 68 ! Well when i got the bodies 1 was totaled but the other was a builders dream ! 

well here is the what i started with and where i am ! 


THE START !











And here are the parts i have to go into this !
67 Body 
70 roof 
70 hood 
67 and 70 chassie parts 



















Ok frist i cut up the 67 for the front half of the roof and a few other items

















then i cut up the 70 roof to fit and match the 67 roof and the 68 body and then added it to the body !

















and then i add the rear window to be stright up like the 68 caprice I was tring to go for the look of the 68 from Masterpeices built awhile back !









































and then i didnt have a hood so i took the 70 ! the 70 goes to the windsheild so i cut it up to fit 

























I still got a whole lot of work but i want to show MR. ORTEGA JR XIA ,that he didnt waste his time on shipping me this car and to show you all dont give up on what you think migh be junk ! Open you mind and put your skills to the best that you have and you all will be able to build at the level as some of the greats that you see here and in the magazines !

ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS TRY !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good homie. it's coming out clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2006, 12:36 PM~6367792
> *looking good homie. it's coming out clean. :thumbsup:
> *


ME and you are keeping these guys reaching for the top level ! LOL! And Plus we got to let them know M.C.B.A. are builders , savers , and Teachers ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah but they got to wan't to do it. all we can do is show them. the rest is up to them. there are" builder's" then there are" BUILDERS".it's up to them to decide what they wan't to be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2006, 12:44 PM~6367823
> *yeah but they got to wan't to do it. all we can do is show them. the rest is up to them.  there are" builder's" then there areOH SO TURE !
> 
> They all got the same items we do and most of the same tools ! I just hope that we can show them that anything can be done if you open your mind and try !
> ...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i got a donk montecalro. the roof got steped on. the fron window pillars are broken and the paint is fucked up. my cameras broken so i cant get pictures


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 12:52 PM~6367860
> *i got a donk montecalro. the roof got steped on. the fron window pillars are broken and the paint is fucked up. my cameras broken so i cant get pictures
> *


Try to save it !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What do you think i could use to fix it? i wish i could show you.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 12:59 PM~6367904
> *What do you think i could use to fix it? i wish i could show you.
> *


Other plastic items Or save the kit for parts ! Don just toss it in the trash cause the body is broke ! Make use of the kit !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ok i wassnt going to toss it. Im not sure what to do with it. i was just posting to see if anyone needed it. im not that good of a builder like you mindreams. ure my hero in the model world!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 01:07 PM~6367934
> *ok i wassnt going to toss it. Im not sure what to do with it. i was just posting to see if anyone needed it. im not that good of a builder like you mindreams. ure my hero in the model world!!!
> *


LOL! SHUT UP ! YOU FOOL ! LOL! Some time to be a good Member you need to hook others up! So if some 1 needs it for parts you should offer it up ! I would like the kit just for the Suspension , motor and drive train ! Maybe some one else could use the wheels and tires and interior ! 

OH ! I think i need the windows to ! Pm me i might just take the whole kit :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yea thats what im hear for! Also i made a mistake its a '87 Buick Grand National... If you Need anything from it PM me and we can work something out!

Thanks


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

WOW U DID ALL THAT in such little time . its good to see that kit being put to good use insted of just sitting on my shelf, im glad your having fun with it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Oct 14 2006, 01:47 PM~6368056
> *WOW U DID ALL THAT in such little time . its good to see that kit being put to good use insted of just sitting on my shelf, im glad your having fun with it.
> *


Well i couldnt have done it with you ! Thanks ! And you Know if you have anything else that might be a little to much for you to rebuild Hit ME UP ! I do my best to save it LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is the still rear window i want to go with! 










I really like the look on this one ! And If Dueces 76 put the body BIGGS did in resin then i will have the other style too !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats sick what is it???


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THAT CAR IS LOOKING BAD MINI CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

don't forget beto is still going to cast this one. :biggrin: he will have it in hand's by tonight when i get there.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAN YOU KNOW THAT FUCKER IS GONNA BE CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

? when u cut the roof and then put something there what do u use is it glue or what ??


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good Dave


oneyed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2006, 03:54 PM~6368409
> *don't forget beto is still going to cast this one.  :biggrin: he will have it in hand's by tonight when i get there.
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wit for this 1 ! I really would like to do this one up also !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice save!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Oct 14 2006, 09:47 PM~6369765
> *? when u cut the roof and then put something there what do u use is it glue or what ??
> *


Superglue


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

BADASS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not much done to this yet ! Just making 70 hood fit ! and it hinged ! 
Here are a few pics ! i need to still add a little of plastic to fill in a few gaps but Nothing that i cant handle ! 


































I still got a long road ahead but Its turning out pretty sweet so far ! 

I have tomany projects going on right now but I just cant stop thinking about this ride ! LOL!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, nice, nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THAT THE CHROME CHASSIS I SENT YOU?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 18 2006, 08:29 PM~6397046
> *IS THAT THE CHROME CHASSIS I SENT YOU?
> *


NO This is a 70 chassie ! The wells on this are foiled ~ The 64 chassie is setting under a secret project that will done fo a AUCTION item soon ! Around Thanksgiving time i hope !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2006, 11:04 PM~6398689
> *NO This is a 70 chassie ! The wells  on this are foiled ~  The 64  chassie is  setting under a secret  project that will done  fo a AUCTION  item  soon ! Around Thanksgiving time i hope !
> *



MMMmmmmMMMM THANKSGIVING!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here the 68 is in frist stage of primer ! theres still alot to do but i got the hood started and the rear bumper filler !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, that looks good D!!! I'll have to check it out when I make it over there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*MINIDREAMS I LIKE THAT MASTERPIECE!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks every one ! You all know i could not have done this with out the help and freindship from the members of LIL! From Mr. Ortega for the hook up on the body , Beto haven the 67 for the roof , MR.BIGGS for talking me throw the cuts and showin his work on the 2 he has done for Beto and Dueces 76 , and Masterpeices for Showing the differnt style roofs of the 68s ! 

Thats why i Like it here at LIL! THE BUILDERS seem to be ready to help another BUILDER out with tips and parts , cause they know the shit that leaves them will be put to good use ! 

THANKS FELLAS !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beautifull ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 20 2006, 12:37 PM~6408110
> *Beautifull ride! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks J ! Its been a very fun build ! I have a ways to go on it still But its been worth it ! LOL!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Another masterpiece in the making!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS RIDE*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

_*HERE IS ANOTHER NICE 68 CONVERTIBLE*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to close my back window up a little bit but i think i got pretty close ! 

And i like the look of this car too ! I just might spend some time and open it all up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Fellas ! I seen a few of you bought and used the photo impala detail and was wondering if anyone would have anything left from them they didnt use ! 

I was thinking of tring to us some of the stuff ! I cant find Photo etch for the 68 !

Thanks !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well lets end this topic cause THIS BITCH IS DONE ! 



Man it was alot of off and on building on this ! But I finially knocked it out ! I hope you all like it ! And i just want to say THANK YOU to MR ORTEGA JR XIV & MR. BIGGS with these 2 i wouldnt had been able to build this ! 


I have named this 1 DELA BLUE EYES


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Love It!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAMN!*


That is just a drop dead gorgeous build David!!!! Excellent work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I love it!! nice work on the decals, very nice touch.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

god damn.... i wanna get to that level... my drop-top 70 monte build is the fastest i've done that kind of build.... because of LIL.... i agree with wat you've said here.... so much support here...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

turned out great. love the color and the decal work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THAT CAR LOOK GREAT MAN


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work David


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

oooouuuuuchhhh!!! nice bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

looks tight Dave! nice body work


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

damm thats one clean looking car. a real rags to riches project . good job mini


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2006, 01:54 PM~6368409
> *don't forget beto is still going to cast this one.  :biggrin: he will have it in hand's by tonight when i get there.
> 
> 
> ...


PM me when you get it casted. I want one one! Sick build  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SHIPPED IT OFF TO IT'S OWNER.. BETO. DON'T KNOW IF HE IS GOING TO CAST THEM OR NOT.?

AND THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If get them casted i am already in line ! I like the look of BIGGS ! It will be built as the BIG BROTHER to my 68 ! LOL!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YOU CAN PUT ME IN LINE FOR ONE OF THEM 68'S TO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 21 2006, 10:24 AM~6413875
> *HERE IS ANOTHER NICE 68 CONVERTIBLE
> 
> 
> ...


that looks a lil similar to a nw built ride thats either sold to someone else or goin under a makeover...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just want to keep this up for a little bit ! I am hoping with this kit being koncked out of the way it will help to pass this BLUIDERS BLOCK I seem to be stuck In ! 

DELA BLUE EYES


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks killer D!! Love that blue. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that is CLEAN Mini :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 10:28 AM~7490731
> *just   want    to   keep  this  up   for  a little  bit !    I  am  hoping   with this   kit   being   koncked  out  of the  way  it  will   help   to   pass  this   BLUIDERS  BLOCK    I   seem  to be  stuck  In !
> 
> NICE JOB !!!!*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats sick dogg


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

OH MY GOD THAT IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hell yeah bro, sik ass 68


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN MINI THAT LOOKS AWSOME :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

As always mini, it looks sick.........


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!
CAME OUT CLEAN ***********


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

D THAT CAME OUT BADASS.....


AND THATS SOME KILLER WORK,DONT WORRY HOMIE,IT MIGHT JUST BE ME FINISHIN THE IMPALA THAT WILL GET YOU OFF THAT BLOCK,,,


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i am bumpping this for Custom68 !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11164134
> *i  am  bumpping  this  for  Custom68  !
> *



He´s ALIVE!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

any day light shot yet ?
bad ass work on it .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow mini is still with us
good job homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*TO THE TOP * for las_crucez


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

weres the 68 now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12587913
> *weres the 68 now?
> *



LOS PACO , CUBA !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT 68 IS WAY CLEAN MINI! SIMPLY THE SICKEST IVE SEEN!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 08:13 PM~12587922
> *LOS  PACO ,  CUBA  !
> *


 :0 


Im going to need your help doing a replica. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 09:07 PM~12587864
> * I SEEM TO BE DEALING WITH A SHORT BUS RIDER ! *


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

you need to chill with all that shit. I simply asked for a link to the build and you bumped up this topic, I must have missed it so I figured you had forgotten about the link. I ask you again and you jump on the defensive side. lets just chill


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12622792
> *just found it fool
> *


YEA AFTER I BUMPED IT FROM BEING LOST 3 PAGES BACK ! 


IF YOU WEREN'T ON THAT SMOKE YOU HAVE SEEN IT 3 DAYS BACK


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 03:35 PM~12622819
> *YEA  AFTER  I  BUMPED  IT  FROM  BEING  LOST  3  PAGES  BACK  !
> IF  YOU  WEREN'T  ON THAT  SMOKE  YOU  HAVE  SEEN IT  3  DAYS  BACK
> *


I didn't know this was the topic for the car in your avy. I didnt know what car it was that was in your avy and I dont check every thread, just the ones that jump out at me. my bad for missing it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12622792
> *you need to chill with all that shit. I simply asked for a link to the build and you bumped up this topic, I must have missed it so I figured you had forgotten about the link. I ask you again and you jump on the defensive side. lets just chill
> *



*WELCOME TO MINI'S WORLD WHERE IF YOU ACT LIKE A DIP SHIT I'LL LET YOU KNOW ! :biggrin: *


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

so we cool?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:45 PM~12622892
> *so we cool?
> *


*I'VE ALWAYS BEEN COOL ! * YOU STILL NEED A WAYS TO GO YET !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I just thought i would bump this to show that i save trash ! I don't create it ! *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh wow u can cut one roof off and glue one on


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 07:42 PM~14833163
> *oh wow u can cut one roof off and glue one on
> *


 :uh: you realy are a fuckin tool! do you think before you speak dip shit!?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 20 2009, 09:07 PM~14834191
> *:uh:  you realy are a fuckin tool! do you think before you speak dip shit!?
> *


APPARENTLY HE DOESN'T, BUT REST ASSURED, DAVID IS GONNA SEE IT AND BURN HIS ASS.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 07:42 PM~14833163
> *oh wow u can cut one roof off and glue one on
> *


and you have accomplished what? we have all seen your builds, its like you get dumber with every drop of glue you sniff fucktard! :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 AM~14834397
> *and you have accomplished what? we have all seen your builds, its like you get dumber with every drop of glue you sniff fucktard! :uh:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 PM~14833163
> *oh wow u can cut one roof off and glue one on
> *


come on i know he cant be that dumb can he hmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin: :0 deedeedreeeeeeee


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 07:51 PM~14835347
> *go blow yourself mini, u need to shut ur cock sucker once in awhile you piece of shit!!!!!!!!!!!! and also mini, you need to back off  you act like your the biggest baddest mother fucker here, well guess what, YOUR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


go look for diapers pedo....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2009, 10:54 PM~14835377
> *go look for diapers pedo....
> *


x2....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14835516
> *where does it say i like diapers i just wanted to see a pic of a girl in one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 10:51 PM~14835347
> *go blow yourself mini, u need to shut ur cock sucker once in awhile you piece of shit!!!!!!!!!!!! and also mini, you need to back off  you act like your the biggest baddest mother fucker here, well guess what, YOUR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF?? 
TOURRETTES??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 02:11 AM~14835516
> *where does it say i like diapers i just wanted to see a pic of a girl in one
> *






dude did you sniff some bad glue or somethin...................... go play in traffic little kid and leave the grown folk alone  




go get stuffed in a locker or some shit!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 11:11 PM~14835516
> *where does it say i like diapers i just wanted to see a pic of a girl in one
> *


and you dont think thats a little strange/weird/disgusting/insane/gross/stupidfuckingthingtoaskingonalowriderforum why?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 20 2009, 11:30 PM~14835621
> *and you dont think thats a little strange/weird/disgusting/insane/gross/stupidfuckingthingtoaskingonalowriderforum why?
> *


well put. diapers?????....really???..... whatever. that shit dont make no sense to me.. All I know is we are back at it again with this dude like usual. :uh: :uh:.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 11:32 PM~14835638
> *well put. diapers?????....really???..... whatever. that shit dont make no sense to me.. All I know is we are back at it again with this dude like usual.  :uh:  :uh:.
> *


X2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

time for a ban.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 PM~14835761
> *time for a ban.....
> *


 :werd: . Or somethin already!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok lets just start building then


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14835844
> *ok  lets just start building then
> *


That works too.....But you need to stop slammin people. Just build dawg. You have pissed enough people off already and the retarded part is that everyone you are beefin with could have actually helped you at some point.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i understand now im sorry to everyone and hope they can help me be a better modeler from now on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2009, 11:34 PM~14835962
> *i understand now  im sorry to everyone and hope they can help me be a better modeler from now on
> *


  dont worry lil homie ill give u some pointers


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice work


----------

